
Obamacare's Middle-Income Trap - ytNumbers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2014/01/18/obamacares-middle-income-trap/?partner=yahootix
======
_delirium
So, parts of this article make sense, but parts are sort of missing the point
of health insurance by pointing out that you can come out ahead without it _if
you don 't develop major health problems_. My parents have lost money on their
home insurance every year, too, because their house has never been hit by a
tornado. But it would be a pretty bad idea not to have home insurance, because
if their house were leveled by a tornado, they would be completely screwed.

Similarly, the healthy 30-year-old saving $1455/yr by not buying insurance
will come out ahead in the average case, and will be _completely_ fucked if he
gets cancer, or gets in a serious car accident. Actually, the rest of us will
be too, because the most likely outcome is that he'll declare medical
bankruptcy and just shift his costs to the taxpayer anyway. Hence the dumbness
of a non-universal, opt-in system.

------
a3n
"Affordable" Care Act: When you put an adjective into a product's name, that's
often the only place in the product you'll find that property.

